# DIY livery Edinburgh area



## forthview (12 July 2013)

Hi, I'm thinking about building new stables & taking in DIY liveries on my land which is between Edinburgh & Linlithgow.
I would rather have 1 owner with 3 horses than 3 owners coming & going ....... 
I've read on several horse forums about owners being fed up with sharing on bigger yards & wonder if there is much interest in having sole use of a new 3 stable block & over 4 acres of grazing all year round ? .......... what would owners be willing to pay per horse per week on a DIY, supply your own hay & bedding basis ?

Dave


----------



## forthview (17 July 2013)

Ok, ........ anyone with 2 horses looking for a private yard ? 

Dave


----------



## MotherOfChickens (17 July 2013)

You might get people interested, its what I do although am in middle of buying own place. Alot depends on what backup people have, being on livery can be a pain but useful when you are sick/work late/on holiday. You also have to be careful about who pays for/deals with maintanence of buildings and grazing-3 horses on 4 acres is doable but difficult on a year like last year. Get someone who doesn't look after it and then leaves-you are left with a big bill to get grazing right again. I would also check-think there's some law about certain sorts of tenancy that tenants must vacate for 48h in 12month period-worth checking that out (sorry to be vague). I pay a set amount each month regardless of how many horses (although there is a max of 3) and source all my own bedding and hay, carry out field maintenance (other than fencing). I get muckheap collected for me included in that. I also have a floodlit school, secure tackroom and brick built stable block and have access to very good off road hacking.Pricewise, it works out at the top end of DIY per horse.


----------



## forthview (17 July 2013)

Hi, many thanks for the reply, really useful information .......... I have more than the 4 acres so could provide a bit more for horses ....... I'm making mini round bale hay from some of it as well & thought this would go well with having horses in.

Maybe 2 owners (pals) would be better then so they could help each other out with diy/holidays etc ?

I'm trying to figure out DIY prices, they seem to vary a lot with some places charging over £50 with hay & bedding included .......... I suppose it depends on the place, how much year round grazing, security etc ?

Dave


----------



## MotherOfChickens (18 July 2013)

I will PM you


----------



## OAP65 (19 July 2013)

You could advertise on Facebook there are a few different pages like Horsey Stuff For Sale In Edinburgh and Lothians, Livery Yards Are Us, just have a search. I quite often see people asking for stables/fields that are not part of a livery yard as such.


----------



## celticcob (30 August 2013)

Forthview I have Pm'd you!


----------

